# Apollo Quartet 2 to be published in January 2013



## iansales (Dec 3, 2012)

*THE EYE WITH WHICH THE UNIVERSE BEHOLDS ITSELF*
Book two of the Apollo Quartet
by Ian Sales​
For fifteen years, Earth has had a scientific station on an exoplanet orbiting Gliese 876. It is humanity’s only presence outside the Solar System. But a new and powerful telescope at L5 can detect no evidence of Phaeton Base, even though it should be able to. So the US has sent Brigadier Colonel Bradley Elliott, USAF, to investigate. Twenty years before, Elliott was the first, and to date only, man to land on the Martian surface. What he discovered there gave the US the stars, but it might also be responsible for the disappearance of Phaeton Base…


Praise for APOLLO QUARTET 1: ADRIFT ON THE SEA OF RAINS

“This is probably the best piece of science fiction I’ve read so far this year” Lavie Tidhar, author of OSAMA

“Excellent use of space science … well written … [its] meticulous detail shows a deep appreciation for the Apollo program” SF Signal

“Any Cop?: Literate, interesting, and a little bit insane. Tense, claustrophobic, and set in space. So yeah, lots of cop.” Bookmunch

“… grounded in hard science, hurtling towards a satisfying, yet shocking, conclusion” Interzone

“... smart, incisive thinking that takes the novella beyond its own seemingly narrow horizons, into something much more thought-provoking”  (SF) 365

 “Go out and buy this thing; I suspect this is an important work” Dave Hutchinson, author of THE PUSH

Available in: 
- signed limited hardback 978-0-9571883-4-1			£6.99
- paperback 978-0-9571883-3-4					£4.99
- epub and mobi ebook 978-0-9571883-5-8			£2.99

*TO BE PUBLISHED IN JANUARY 2013*

For more information visit www.whippleshieldbooks.com.


----------



## iansales (Dec 18, 2012)

The first review of *The Eye With Which The Universe Beholds Itself* has appeared online at upcoming4.me. It seems they like it: 



> "... once more amazing stuff from Ian Sales and we would go so far to say that *The Eye With Which The Universe Beholds Itself* will likely be a contender for the best novella published in 2013."



The full review is here.


----------



## iansales (Dec 21, 2012)

And now another review of *The Eye With Which The Universe Beholds Itself*, from (SF) 365:



> *The Eye With Which...* is a worthy sequel and impressive advance, a  must-buy; if you don’t know Sales’s work, I thoroughly recommend it. It’s detailed, thoughtful, artfully constructed, and highly impressive sf.



The full review is here.

*The Eye With Which The Universe Beholds Itself* is also available for pre-order in hardback and paperback editions here. It will be published in January 2013.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 20, 2013)

Ian,

Sorry if this is being dense, but is the 2nd volume in the Apollo Quartet out yet? I saw a rather good review of it somewhere the other day, but I wasn't sure if it was "on general release" yet?


----------



## iansales (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, it's available - in paperback and hardback from http://shop.whippleshieldbooks.com/ or on Kindle from Amazon.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Feb 21, 2013)

That's great - thanks Ian. I've just ordered a hardback copy from your website. I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 21, 2013)

If it's only half as good as the first in the quartet, it's well worth purchasing.

So I've downloaded the Kindle version.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 22, 2013)

...and it's at least as enjoyable as the first book.


----------



## Southern Geologist (Feb 25, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> ...and it's at least as enjoyable as the first book.



Indeed.  When is the next one coming?


----------



## iansales (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably some time around August this year. I haven't started work on it yet - I have some other projects I'd like to get completed first.


----------



## iansales (Mar 11, 2013)

Patrick Mahon said:


> That's great - thanks Ian. I've just ordered a hardback copy from your website. I'm looking forward to reading it!



I've not seen your review of this book yet. Have you written one?


----------



## Patrick Mahon (May 5, 2013)

Finally got round to reading AQ2, once it got to the top of the TBR pile, and it is very good indeed. In case anyone hasn't bought it yet, I've posted a review on Amazon UK - see:

www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0957188331/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1E7K4PWWUHPZ2


----------

